# IVC Filter & Venogram



## OPENSHAW (Jan 30, 2013)

Our doctor did a IVC Filter and IVC Venogram.

Would I use CPT codes 37191 and 75825-26

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 30, 2013)

OPENSHAW said:


> Our doctor did a IVC Filter and IVC Venogram.
> 
> Would I use CPT codes 37191 and 75825-26
> 
> I appreciate your help!



The IVC Venogram (as well as the catheter placement) is bundled into the IVC Filter- 37191.  So no venogram.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## OPENSHAW (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Jim!!!!!!!!!


----------

